# B&S Repair Manuals & Parts Lists



## Guest

I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


----------



## snoman

deken
I'm interested in them, are they PDF
Thanks
snoman


----------



## Guest

Yes they are PDF snowman and free to members just let me know what model you are looking for


----------



## snoman

dekken
I can view the parts manuals on line but repair manuals for any and/or all the motors would be very benneficial and appreciated. I have some of manuals but sometimes there is one I need for job.
Thanks

snoman


----------



## hek

Snoman:

I am having trouble with a B & S 12H802 that won't throttle up. If you have a PDF manual on it, it would be most appreciated.

HEK
[email protected]


----------



## hek

I'm sorry I made that request to the wrong member... deken, you are the guy with the manuals... if you have one in PDf format for the B&S 12H802 it would be most appreciated.

HEK
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

Hek:
I need the numbers before I can see if I have that particular pdf. Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## WildeOne

Deken, I could use the repair manual for Model 95902 Type 3107 classic 3.5 HP. Particularly, I'm interested in how the intake valve can be adjusted. Tkx.
Jim
[email protected]


----------



## kaw550

*18 hp*

WOuld you have a manual for the B&S 18 HP Tin II?


----------



## iwjhall

*repair manual*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


do you have one for model 190702 type2190


----------



## kirschnet

*Fun Power Engine Model 136212*

DO you have a manual for a B&S Fun Power Model 136212?
I would truly appreciate it if you did!


----------



## jorange

I need one for a model 135292 Type 0158 trim 01. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RonMay

If you have one for a Model No. 261777, Type 0124-01, a 14 HP overhead valve engine it would really help me. Thanks for your help


----------



## thisiz923

*do u have one for a 15.5hp?*

do u have a repair manual for a 15.5 hp ohv?


----------



## jpsimmons

If you have one for model 125K02-0253 in PDF, would be appreciated. Mainly interested in the torques of a few bolts.

Thanks,

John


----------



## dean

14hp OHV Briggs Model # 287707. Looking for valve gap adjustments.


----------



## murcam66

deken
I'm looking for a manual for a b/s 130202 0523. Having a bad time with the govner. Thanks Murcam66


----------



## bugman

all should go to www.briggsandstratton.com for illustrated parts manuals and owners manuals, just enter your model #'s and codes


----------



## swagertyt8

*Manual request*

Could I please get a copy of "The Briggs & Stratton Small Engine Repair Manual?" I believe it is # BS270962. I have heard that this manual covers all single cylinder side valve engines to date. It contains all spec's and repair detail. These engines only have 1 spark plug, located 90 degrees. They do not have overhead valves. 

I am taking apart my B&S engine from my mower and I can't get the magneto off the spindle, which I assume I need to do to get inside the case that is filled with oil, timing gears, etc. I allready got the case open, but I can't reach inside to put any of the components in the right places before closing it back up. :drunk: 

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## hard-en

*B&S 12H802 repair manual*

does anyone have a repair manual for a B&S 12H802, I need to replace the throttle springs on my Murray lawn mower. If anyone does can you send it to me? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JR Cycleparts

*B/S 95902 3.5 HP Manual*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:



Denken....If you have one, I'd really be obliged to ya 
Thank you,
John


----------



## PsYcHoPaT

I have a B&S 14hp engine (Columbia lawn tractor) that won't charge the battery. I've got 13.8V at magneto's output, but only 12.8V at the battery. I would need the repair manual. Model number is 400707, type 011401, code 86021212


----------



## avon

I have a briggs and stratton 3.5 hp mode 9d902 - anyone have a repair manual for this model? [email protected] Thanks in advance!


----------



## bosoxlover05

*mANUAL*

I would appreciate a manual for an 18 hp b&s 319 


Thanks


----------



## Jonney_boy

I would really appreciate a copy of the The Briggs & Stratton Small Engine Repair Manual also. I have a few machines at home with either a 3.5hp horizontal shaft engine and a 6.5hp OHV vertical shaft engine (on a lawnmower).

If the manuals are divided, areas of particular interest include the carb and valve adjustments.

Thanks a LOT
jon.
[email protected]


----------



## den

Does anyone know why my b/s 14 hp OHV would blow out thick smoke when it has been running a little while.


----------



## bugman

den said:


> Does anyone know why my b/s 14 hp OHV would blow out thick smoke when it has been running a little while.


 you can open up another thread for this.....but to better answer this, how old, how much use... is it a cast iron bore model or a I/C or just a regular all alluminum block, what grade oil are you using?


----------



## B&SQuantumMower

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 Hi Deken I don't suppose you have B&S model 124702 available. My little brother rebuild the mower for a high school project and now it smokes alot and there are some few missing parts left over after the rebuild. I appreciated if you can help. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## bugman

smokes alot? breather perhaps, or did he line the ring gaps up? you can get owners manuals and illustrated parts lists at www.briggsandstratton.com for those if that helps. deken hasn't been on since 10-8-2004, don't know if he can get to you. or anybody else.


----------



## den

bugman said:


> you can open up another thread for this.....but to better answer this, how old, how much use... is it a cast iron bore model or a I/C or just a regular all alluminum block, what grade oil are you using?


 It's a 14 HP Model 287707, type 0115-01 with a cast iron sleeve


----------



## den

Does anyone have a repair manual for a Band S Model 287707. I think the manual number is 272147


----------



## bonzo

hello deken. do you have a manual for a model 120602 i am looking for an ignition coil. 
Thanks, Bonzo


----------



## leelynch

*manuals still available*

i was wondering if the manuals are still available? if so email me at [email protected]. thanks


----------



## northcountry

Hope you aren't too inundated with requests, but if it's no problem, I have a B&S twin - Model 461707 - my parts list covers 461700 - 799
Send to 
[email protected]

...and Thanks


----------



## rranchman

*B&S 28R707 Type 1140-E1 13.5 Hp Craftsman*

If you have a manual available for this mower, Iwould be interested. 
carb issues. , and general service. 

thank you


----------



## bugman

rranchman said:


> If you have a manual available for this mower, Iwould be interested.
> carb issues. , and general service.
> 
> thank you


 owners manual? you can get it at the briggs website, that or illustrated parts manuals


----------



## rmarles

Hello

I have a B&S 12H802-0652 (on a lawnmower). Unfortunately the person that sold it to me was an idiot and mucked up the throttle linkages and springs under the cover. It ran fine when I first got it, but after it warms up it stalls.

The springs are all bent and shot, plus I don't think they're "on there right". The parts diagrams show all the springs but not how they should be "assembled".

I'm hoping someone has a diagram of the "assembled" unit so I know what is missing (so I can order the parts) and how to put it back together.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


----------



## steider

i need a OHV repair manual. thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## edwardj

deken: Do you think you might have a .pdf for a 5hp Quantum....I need a picture of the internal governor.


----------



## Jestre

Get I get a copy of the Manual for the Briggs 14.5 OHV engine ( 287707 / 0220-01 /9504184a)?

Thank you very much! I really need to know torque settings for the head and lower engine.


----------



## rake60

Do you have any Intek manuals? I'm working on a 407777


----------



## Jestre

This thread should be closed. Deken's email is no longer valid

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following 
addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<[email protected]>:
4.79.181.13 failed after I sent the message.
Remote host said: 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a 
yahoo.com account ([email protected]) [0] - mta150.mail.mud.yahoo.com

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: (qmail 39940 invoked by uid 60001); 4 Nov 2005 11:40:54 -0000
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; q=dns; c=nofws;
s=s1024; d=ameritech.net;

h=Message-ID:Receivedate:From:Subject:To:MIME-Version:Content-Type:Content-Transfer-Encoding;

b=yKdjW9dMiN9eFLLvvDog+p41PujefJWUve/aGH9lbUBbKg57m3cLsXKnj7ZZpJUgep0UsaQvO5ZKlc+f77nW6r5csXimNJn8NYih5eFupoeK2Du7IRlufjKL8UCLUYeLV+hQXMyBi5al+51ENxjIciZkkZgvbiLihe4HAD9tSVY= 
;
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Received: from [69.209.119.24] by web52504.mail.yahoo.com via HTTP; 
Fri, 04 Nov 2005 03:40:54 PST
Date: Fri, 4 Nov 2005 03:40:54 -0800 (PST)
From: Jesse M <[email protected]>
Subject: B&S Repair Manuals & Parts Lists on hobbytalk.com
To: [email protected]
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

A while back you posted on Hobbytalk.com that you have
some PDF B&S manuals that could be passed along.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87432&page=1&pp=15

I'm looking for a manual for the 14.5 OHV engine (
287707 / 0220-01 /9504184a).


Thank you.
-Jesse.


----------



## bugman

Jestre said:


> This thread should be closed. Deken's email is no longer valid
> 
> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following
> addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> <[email protected]>:
> 4.79.181.13 failed after I sent the message.
> Remote host said: 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a
> yahoo.com account ([email protected]) [0] - mta150.mail.mud.yahoo.com
> 
> --- Below this line is a copy of the message.
> 
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Received: (qmail 39940 invoked by uid 60001); 4 Nov 2005 11:40:54 -0000
> DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; q=dns; c=nofws;
> s=s1024; d=ameritech.net;
> 
> h=Message-ID:Receivedate:From:Subject:To:MIME-Version:Content-Type:Content-Transfer-Encoding;
> 
> b=yKdjW9dMiN9eFLLvvDog+p41PujefJWUve/aGH9lbUBbKg57m3cLsXKnj7ZZpJUgep0UsaQvO5ZKlc+f77nW6r5csXimNJn8NYih5eFupoeK2Du7IRlufjKL8UCLUYeLV+hQXMyBi5al+51ENxjIciZkkZgvbiLihe4HAD9tSVY=
> ;
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Received: from [69.209.119.24] by web52504.mail.yahoo.com via HTTP;
> Fri, 04 Nov 2005 03:40:54 PST
> Date: Fri, 4 Nov 2005 03:40:54 -0800 (PST)
> From: Jesse M <[email protected]>
> Subject: B&S Repair Manuals & Parts Lists on hobbytalk.com
> To: [email protected]
> MIME-Version: 1.0
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
> 
> A while back you posted on Hobbytalk.com that you have
> some PDF B&S manuals that could be passed along.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87432&page=1&pp=15
> 
> I'm looking for a manual for the 14.5 OHV engine (
> 287707 / 0220-01 /9504184a).
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> -Jesse.


 yes, he isn't a member anymore either, he's been off for so long, this and the tecumseh manuals should be closed.


----------



## metro7

Hey Deken,

If you happen to have a Manual for a B&S 12H802 i'd really appreciate.

Thanks...


----------



## bugman

*he's no longer a member here, nor has a valid email 
*


----------



## metro7

hi, I have the same model as you do, did anyone ever send you the repair manual??

Thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## swipa6

*Repair Manual B&S 12H802*

Deken,
Is it possible to get a Pdf copy of a B&S 12H802 vertical shaft repair manual? Engine is approx. 10 years old. Tried to do an overhaul, but am running into some problems with specific placement of parts.


----------



## bugman

he's no longer a member


----------



## barry316

*deken*

deken 
I am looking for a service manual for a Briggs & Stratton 10Hp. Engine. The model is 251707 type 0139-01 code 75092612


----------



## Mr.C

Set intake valve at 5 to 7 thousands and exaust at 9to11


----------



## abilyk

Hi deken, Would you please send a repair manual for model 130212-0764 in PDF.
Thank you. [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## jerry31280

Anyone have one for a 6 HP B&S on a snowblower? I just gotta know how to properly adjust the carb needles. The engine is about 10 years old.


----------



## jardinier007

*briggs&stratton repair or parts manuals*

Hi! i am looking for repair or parts manual for a b&s 22 hp intek model 407577 type 0283 E1 thanks!


----------



## rake60

You can download the parts list from Briggs. Here's the Link

http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductPage.asp?CatalogID=56B2B9A7-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414&MECID=100&SessionID=43C7B3A0-6A44-4EB2-B2CC-23B437198A68&CategoryID=0&lrid=1&ProductID=A09FE5C0-7E99-41D7-A9CA-852192B7B020#


----------



## woodbutcher

Deken,
I'm rebuilding the carb on a 5 HP Briggs Model 12V802. If you have a manual in PDF I would be very appreciative. [email protected]
Butch


----------



## bugman

deken is no longer a member, he's been off for so long.


----------



## Jeff W

my b&s won't start the pull string pulls hard and it doesn't seem to be getting any spark ?


----------



## metro7

do you have the blade installed? i had the same issue. i disassembled, and replaced the head gasket, reassembled. put back the blade. it cranked right up.

good luck!!


----------



## bonnieville15

*temp*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 I would like to download owner & repair manual for B&S 
model 287707
type 1255-E3
code 000622ZE
Is this possible? If so how do I proceed?


----------



## rick413

I need the manual for 22hp intek v-twin #407777-0131 thank you


----------



## NwNoodle

*Briggs 123K02 Engine 0181*

I could REALLY use a repair manual for this if you have it. 
Briggs 123K02 Engine 0181
Any help would be appreciated...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Roperman

would you happen to have a repair manual for a b & s model- 190707 type- 2159-01 code- 83020812 in pdf,,, thanks 

email: [email protected]


----------



## cutless

*plz help*

hi do you have a repair manual for a briggs and stratton 
model number 9d902 type 2218 code 00042952
i am really stuck i have got it running but it is up and down in revs more than a brides nittie on her wedding night 
cheers for any help 
email me at [email protected]
many thanks


----------



## n74tg

I have a B&S 123K02 - 0196. Do you have a service manual for that one?

thanks

You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## taylorb

Hey do you have a manual for a model 313777 type 0134-E1.
[email protected]


----------



## kpt2001

I am looking for the manual for a B&S 12Q800 any help would be aprciated


----------



## edsaws

ok I've gotta model 28n707 and a model 422707 if you have'mthanks [email protected]


----------



## 1walther40

*Repair manual*

If you have a repair manual for a B&S 4.0 hp, model 10a902, type 2291-B1 with engine code 00101154 that would be great. Thanks


----------



## bugman

1walther40 said:


> If you have a repair manual for a B&S 4.0 hp, model 10a902, type 2291-B1 with engine code 00101154 that would be great. Thanks


Deken has been off for so long, his membership was removed..... If you open a new thread about what you need help with, someone should be able to help.


----------



## crunk12

snoman, do you possibly have manual for 28v707?


----------



## barkley1956

Do you have one for a 9L902, type 0284 E1, code 03101 555? Thanks!


----------



## briggsguy

Can you let me see the Briggs & stratton 5 hp model 130202 pdf?


----------



## adnargesam

Hey Deken,
I am looking for the Service manual for 14.5 HP OHV Model 287707 PDF Please.

Thanks man.


----------



## Jean

Dear Deken,
Searching the web for manual for Briggs & Stratton Model Classic 95902 Type 000E and came across your site. It would be most useful if you could send me a PDF copy if you have it. Engine is in a lawn mower that is hard to start when cold. Its not very old but has not been well cared for. Many thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Jean

I'm looking for a manual (PDF preferred) for a Briggs & Stratton Classic 95902 Type 000E. Any help appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## cwebb2000

hi,

I have a B & S 10A920/2189-e2 4HP 22" . Do you have a manual for that. Is it a repair manual or just an owners guide?

thanks a bunch 
cwebb2000


----------



## metallica

Repair manual for 252707 B&S would be wery appreciated
Txanx
[email protected]


----------



## golf5550

I have a 6.5hp b&s moter on my power washer and gas keep leaking from the carborator through the air filter. Any ideas


----------



## Lawn3r

*B&S mannual for lawnmower classic 35*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


Deken
do you have a manual for a Briggs and Stratton classic 35 lawnmower?

Regards
Lawn3


----------



## TONKA6974

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 Do you have a manual for a H60 off of a John Deere 624 tiller? I have heard these are different from other H60's


----------



## kyled

*repair manual for model 130202*

I would greatly appreciate a manual for this model of engine since my son and I are going to tear it down and redo it back to new. Also, question. How do you get the casing apart from each other? They seem to be holding up on something and I dont want to break the casing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks kyle


----------



## flfisher

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 Hi, would you have a repair manual for Briggs 6.5 Intek OHV 120602-0153-E1
I have the parts list from Sears craftsman site. Tore the carb down twice now and still can't get it to run right. Thanks


----------



## Rontom

*B&S Manuals*

Looking for pdf file of repair manual for B&S model #287707 to download.
Hope you can help.
Thanks,
Ron [email protected]


----------



## frogtac

Wonder if anyone might have a PDF repair manual and parts lists for a Briggs & Stratton - Model 461707, Type 0116E1, Code 0103095A, 21 hp twin 2 engine. I'm headed to Louisiana next week to help my brother put this jewel back in his riding mower.

Frogtac


----------



## atlantis7

Hi Deken,

I'd like to get a repair manual for a

195432 1133 01 92102910

8hp engine. Thanks.

Regards
Martin


----------



## bigmaico

Deken:

I could use the repair manual for Model 12F702 Type 0758-01
Need to rebuild it, hard starting!

You can send the PDF to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## lringo

Hi, Any info ? I have a Briggs 14 HP model 287707 which is blowing gas from carb.


----------



## EMTPIT

I could use one for model 125K02 if you get around to it.
Thanks


----------



## jed

looking for a repair manual b&s 15.5 hp ohv

thanks jed


----------



## Imi

Hi everyone,

Looking for pdf file of repair manual for B&S model# 93902, type# 0145 to download.
Hope you can help.
Thanks, Imi


----------



## mclayton

Hello,

I am about to go and buy a repair manual for Briggs the PN is 272147 do you have it on PDF. I just got on this web site because I have been fighting murray riding lawn mower with a 20 hp briggs on it and I am about ready to get some gas and pour on it and throw a match. The only issue is it has a 52 inch cut and its to expensive to replace. Currently it will start and run for about 5 min. then flood. If I restrict the flow to the fuel pump it runs fine and if I pull the line from the fuel pump to the crank case it runs fine until it runs out of fuel. I had the carb rebuilt but I am not sure he knows what he is doing. I have decided to take on this issue my self and a manual would be handy. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## quark1150

I'm new to this whole forum thing, so let me know if I'm doing this wrong... Deken, I really need the manual for the B&S model 12H802 6.5 hp engine. Does it cover all "Type" and "Code" covered by this model? Mine is a Type: 1752B1, code:00073158. When I bought the parts, the dealer needed all the numbers. What I'm looking for is the torque specs to reassemble the engine, and of course any other advise, tips or pitfalls to avoid would also be helpful. Thanks in advance! 

Hek, if you see this, it is the same manual you asked for, so if you happened to pass it along, I would also be grateful - I'm on a bit of a timeline: the grass is growing faster than normal! It must know that the mower is broken... LOL!


----------



## robmsz

*Repair Manual*

Do you have a repair manual for a John Deere 212 Kohler 12 horse I believe it's a 301K motor?


----------



## kallsop

Anything for a B&S 28N707-0141-01 ?

Thx if you can help.


----------



## hagstrom

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 Hi,I could use one of these,model 90502
Thanks Hagstrom


----------



## shawnlward

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 would you happen to have one for B&S 287707. if so could i get it , it would be appreciated


----------



## glenjudy

I would be eternally grateful for any repair material on B&S 18hp Twin II covering 422707 1263-01.
Thanks,
Glen


----------



## diver

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


Please if you have one for my 16 hp Briggs # 326421 0139-01 7403041 I would like one also. I did not realize that they were available. I will glady pay some cash also  
Diver


----------



## lee-ang16

Do you have a repair manual for a B&S, model #:133432, type: 0036-01. It's hard to find any information on the Industrial Plus 5 hp engines.
Thanks,
Lee
[email protected]


----------



## DUMOU

*Shop Manual For 14-hp Vanguard V Twin Ohv*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


IT VOULD BE VERY APPRECIATED, IF YOU COULD HAVE ACCESS TO THE SHOP MANUAL FOR MY 14-HP VANGUARD (V TWIN OHV ) ENGINE.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR KIND COOPERATION.

JEAN NOEL DUMOULIN

[email protected]


----------



## DUMOU

*Shop Manual For My 14-hp Vanguard (v Twin Ohv ) Engine*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


HELLO,

IT VOULD BE VERY APPRECIATED, IF I COULD HAVE ACCESS TO THE SHOP MANUAL FOR MY 14-HP VANGUARD (V TWIN OHV ) ENGINE. PREFERABLY IN PDF.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR KIND COOPERATION.

JEAN NOEL DUMOULIN

[email protected]


----------



## weslay

Please, I would like to download service " repair manual " for B&S 
model 287707
type 0115-01
code 9212144A
Is this possible? If so how do I proceed?

Thank for your help

Weslay

[email protected]


----------



## Jim Dalley

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 I am looking for a repair manual on the Briggs & Stratton Engine, 5 HP Model: 135212. I think the repair manual is BS-MAN105.
--Jim
937-429-9571


----------



## lee-ang16

Do you have a repair manual for a B&S, model #:133432, type: 0036-01. It's hard to find any information on the Industrial Plus 5 hp engines.
Thanks,
Lee
Email, [email protected]


----------



## Brett Kelly

Hello Deken,
I`m looking for a repair manual for a: 281707
I`d appreciate any help you could offer!

[email protected]


----------



## ebrantner

deken said:


> Yes they are PDF snowman and free to members just let me know what model you are looking for


 I would like to request your PDF manual for Briggs & Stratton model 12H802 type 1752-B1
[email protected]


----------



## johnjr22000

If you have on for the 28v707 type 1113 I would appreciate it.

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## steve_t

Good Day Deken, 

Just wondering if you have the Repair Manual - 272147, more specifically I need the section on setting the cam to crank timing. I have a 128602 7.0 HP OHV unit.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## putz_junior

*Briggs 6b*

I would be most grateful for an om or ipl for briggs 6b Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Gode

Hello deken
You dont accidentally have a B&S repair manual #272147 for my 121600-series engine? I would so much appreciate to get a copy of it! Thanks for digging into your collection and dropping me a line! :thumbsup: 
Best greetings
Gode


----------



## magoo

*model 287707 type 0225 01 code 9505024a*

do you have a manual pdf on this im having some smoke problems
blueish smoke its oil burning. and it does it while running
and smokes worse when underload .. it just started this smoke
problem

about 2weeks ago out of the blue
i always change the oil at least 3x a year and i keep the airfilter
changed and always keep the oil at the regular spec
and i use 30w not 10-30w


----------



## magoo

*PDF FOR 14.5 BRIGGS & STRATTON*

model 287707 type 0225 01
code 9505024a

ID LOVE TO HAVE A MANUAL ON HOW TO TAKE THIS ENGINE APART AND 
FIX THE OIL BURNING PROBLEM IT . JUST STARTED
THE OIL HAS BEEN CHANGED FREQ AND I USE 30W NOT 10-30
AND IT DOESNT HAVE GAS IN THE OIL AND I FREQ CHANGE AIR FILTER AND
SUCH


----------



## cjcocn

f those manuals are different from the ones on the B&S site, then I would like one for:

Model: 303447
Type: 1261-E1
Code: 00050911

cjcocn @ mts.net (remove spaces)

Thanks


----------



## kelcope

*Repair Manual for B&S model 136212*

I would love to see the pdf for this 5 HP B&S go kart engine.


----------



## 30yearTech

http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductListingPage.asp?rsvp=0&PARENTID=0&SessionID=43C7B3A0-6A44-4EB2-B2CC-23B437198A68&MECID=100&CATALOGID=56B2B9A7-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414

You can down load "pdf" IPL's from briggs at the link listed, you will also need the 4 digit type number.


----------



## kelcope

*Only gets me the Illustrated Parts List*

Thanks but that only gets the illustrated parts list and it doesn't show the position of that spring. There are some exploding diagrams but not for all the parts and systems.


----------



## Bond007001

*Manual Request*

Could I get the Repair manual for 130202 type 1666 if you have it?

Thanks!


----------



## edgardofr

Would you have a manual for the B&S classic 3.5hp?


----------



## morgankd

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone would by chance have the the tech manual for my Craftsman II lawn tractor with the B&S I/C Gold engine. The engine info is as follows:

Model: 28M707

Type: 0142 01

Code: 9410114D

If someone has it, and is willing to email me a copy, you will be a life saver. Go ahead and email it too [email protected]

Thanks in advance!

K Morgan


----------



## JimmyDee

Hi Deken

If you have one for the 350777 I'd appeciate it.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Jasperdog563

deken,
If you have anything that will help me keep up my Vanguard 16hp mod. 303447 please send it to [email protected] . I am new so let me say thanks in advance.

Jasperdog563


----------



## jonathan

*B&S*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


I have a b&s 8hp i/c engine the model type code is 195432 0744 01 87060109 and my email is [email protected]


----------



## Mrobdes

*How about an 11 hp Briggs & Stratton manual*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


I have asked Briggsguy too but he hasn't posted for some time. Could you possibly help me with the manual for an 11 hp Model 253707 Type 0160 02 or what the torque setting for the head bolts is so I don't break any more of them and the tightening sequence. thanks [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech

*Mrobdes*

Head bolt torque is 165 in/lbs.

check my post in the thread "bolt sequence for b&s engine" under 4-cycle for bolt sequence. :thumbsup:


----------



## aptedzoo

*Fun Power Engine Model 136212*

If you have the manual for a B&S 136212 that would be awesome.

Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## smitthaa

Would you have one for Briggs 14.5hp I/C Model# 287707
[email protected]


----------



## dimarrco

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 Hello, I am wondering if might have a manual for a briggs & Stratton model# 190702 type# 2190 01 or type maybe 2190, code 87011509? Thank you for your time, Dimarrco


----------



## CareyJ

Hello deken, if I could be a pest and enquire if you have a manual for a Briggs & Stratton model 253707 type 0164-01, powerplant for a Cox 'Scout' 11hp ride-on. It would be very much appreciated as what I have amounts to very little more than a rusted trolley. Regards Carey Johnson


----------



## FixrJim

I have a Model # 130232 and part of the throttle linkage is missing i need detail on the throttle and govenor linkage. Thanks my email [email protected]


----------



## Gravley

if you could send me any manuals it would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## ofranzen

I have a B&S Vanguard 16Hp v-twin ohv
Model: 303777
Type: 0413-01 7863
Code: 91080611

Any repair and service manuals would be highly appreciated.
My e-mail is [email protected]

Regards

/Ola


----------



## RKDOC

I have a B&S 3hp Model 80202-0252-02 Code 7502260
I would realy appreciate a service manual for this engine. My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Gravley

any briggs 14.5hp model 287707 manuals would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## wes78102

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 Deken B&S Model # (461707) Type (0143) Having Carb Trouble Idles Erratic. Cleaned Carb, Filter Good, Fuel, Plugs, All Ok Any Tips On A Specific Area Of The Machine To Focus In On. If U Had A Service Manual It Would B Appreciated As I Know Jus Enuff Mechanically Bout Carbs To Get Me In Trouble Any Suggestions U May Have Will Not B Ignored Thanks Wes


----------



## mattv

deken
do you have a manual for a 3hp briggs with a vacume jet carb??


----------



## kodiak956

BRIGGS AND STRATTON 17hp v-twin
model~ 42A707
type~ 2238 E1
code~ 01012195A
please and thank you....
[email protected]


----------



## MUDPIE

Deken,
I need the manual for model #400707--type 1520 03 -- code 9304225A
briggs and straton. If you do not have the repair manual then maybe you would have a diagram showing how the fuel filter repair kit is assembled, also the carburetor repair kit.


----------



## oscaryu1

deken: briggs 2 hp 60102 and briggs 3 hp 80202 repair manual please [email protected] appreciate it deken


----------



## patrick9w5450

Do you have a manual for model 190702 type 0153-01 Code 700115? It'd be very helpful. You can contact me at [email protected]. Thanks either way.


----------



## oscaryu1

has anyone got their manual? please send: 60102 and 80202 repair manual to [email protected] please


----------



## mattv

deken do you have a manual for a 3hp briggs with vacume jet carb


----------



## dmilliron

Deken,

I am in despirate need of a manual for a B&S 287707 type 0225 motor. 14 HP OHV

Thanks,

//dm


----------



## bugman

Deken has been off these forums for such a long time his account has been closed...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87432&page=1&pp=15 see first post.. GUEST..


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284 See if there can be any help here..


----------



## craig_cougar03

Hey Deken, i was wondering if you had a pdf manual for a 12H802 type 1752-B1 with a code of 00052357, if you do, i would greatly appreciate it if you could email it to me at [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Petebre

I did a search for B&S PDF manuals and came up with this offer. By A member 
B&S Repair Manuals & Parts Lists 

I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members.
I notice it is several years old but never know until you ask. Are these still available?
If so I need one for A 11 HP B&S Model 254422 do not have a serial number.
Thanks Pete


----------



## tommyj3

The guy that started this thread hasn't been here in years. This thread should be removed IMHO. It's taking up alot of space and not helping anybody.


----------



## sebherin

*Problem with a 9D902*

hi,
I have a B&S
model : 9D902
type : 2087 E1

and I loose springs governor and I don't understand how they are mounting.
Have you got part diagram which show this part.

my e mail address is : [email protected]

thanks a lot

bye


----------



## SCOOTTER

I Am Looking For A Pdf Repair Manual For B&s 20 Hp Vtwin Cylinder Ohv Model Number 461707. If Someone Could Help Me Out It Would Be Greatly Appreciated. MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected]


----------



## Petebre

tommyj3 said:


> The guy that started this thread hasn't been here in years. This thread should be removed IMHO. It's taking up alot of space and not helping anybody.


I agree but how is a thread removed?


----------



## tommyj3

I would think the Administrator or Monitor of the Forum would delete it.


----------



## morgankd

do you perhaps have a manual for b&s model 28m707 (aka 28m700)


----------



## morgankd

*Briggs and Stratton Service Manual Needed!!*

I am looking a service manual for engine model# 28m707, type 014201, and code (if needed) 9410114d. If anyone perhaps has this manual, could you please email it to [email protected] 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AllAmerican

*Request for manual and parts list*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


Hello,
I would like to receive a pdf copy of the B & S repair manual and parts lists...as I am trying to repair my mower... My email address is [email protected] 

Thanks in advance for the copy of the manual and parts lists...


----------



## SJErick

Did you get this manual? I need the same one.


----------



## sod

Would you please send me the manual for the model 12H802-1767-E1. Its the 6HP on a 1999 toro recycler model #20023. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## dourobob

Hi Deken
If your offer is still available I would really appreciate a PDF manual for a B&S 12 HP
Model - 281707
Type - 0143 01
Code - 88060611

Thanks very much
DouroBob


----------



## andars

*B&S manual for 121302*



deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


If you have a manual for this engine I would appreciate a copy.

Thank You
andars


----------



## blaake

deken i need a manual and part list for a 14.5 hp brigs model#287707


----------



## Bugged_Out

model 252707
type 0638-01
code 84042711

I just received this old tractor mower free from a family member. Aside from broken wires between the dash and the engine compartment, broken throttle cable, and a bee's nest in the cooling fins, where they apparently chewed through the spark plug (Daddy, what's that buzzing sound?...), once I got it started, I found that the breather blows oil into the carb, but I can't find any information, anywhere to help me figure out why. (I wonder if I made things worse, when I poked around the bushing guide with a screw-driver, because now it won't start at all?...)

Anyways, I would REALLY appreciate a service manual for this engine if that's what you have to offer.

I know this looks funny, but me email address really isL spam @ ezconsumer.com (remove the two spaces).

(I saw two different threads - please forgive the cross post....)


----------



## Arkountryboy

If you have one for model 137202-1116 in PDF, would be appreciated. Mainly interested in the torques of a few bolts, and valve info.

Thanks,

Mick


----------



## rambler63

Deken, If you have a manual for a 191702 would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## snoopy2k

hi my name is greg,,, i noticed where you said you have some manuals in pdf,,, if at all possible could i get a copy for the briggs and stratton 287707 engine,,, i am replacing a 253707 with this one and need to know about the carburator/throttle linkages as well as the wiring.. any help u can give would be apprieciated. you can email them to me at [email protected] if you like


----------



## gigerous

Hi Gang,

Trying to get a handle of this motor but it looks like i'm going to need some help. Look for this repair manual and whateer else you got for it thanks in advance.

10 hp
Model - 220707
Type - 0644
Code - 8403031

[email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## jmd668

Hi i am looking for a parts and repair manual for a briggs model 461707 type0147-e1 are there any copies avilable, can be contacted at [email protected]. thank you inadvance.


----------



## Arkountryboy

I am having trouble with a B & S 137202-code 1116 5HP. If you have a PDF manual on it, it would be most appreciated. My e-mail is [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## giggor

I have a Briggs 16 HP Cast Iron, model #3226437.
Go you have that engine manual?
Thanks.


----------



## Arkountryboy

Do you have one for B&S Model 137202 Code 1116 5HP?


----------



## gatschet25

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 hey man do you have a manuel for B&S MODEL 326434? I WOULD REALY APRECIATE ANYTHING YOU HAVE ON IT 
THANKS 
TOM
[email protected]


----------



## motrouble

If you have one for model 12H882 5HP Quatum XM it would be much appreciated.


----------



## plaindog

deken said:


> I have a few manuals and parts lists for B&S. These are free to members. :wave:


 I am looking for a repair manual covering Model 31D777 Type 0235E1 Code 03051SZC. If you have one available I would greatlu appreciate a copy - thanks.


----------



## hdman97

This guy's been gone for some time.
Look in the Sticky Helpful links, lots of manuals there.


----------



## sam e

*request for manual*

looking for B&S repair manual
for model 289707


----------



## britton

*request manual*

Looking for Briggs and Stratton repair manual.

Model # 28N707

Type # 013701

Code # 9401244A

[email protected] Thanks


----------



## JD2030

*B & S repair manuals*

I have a B&S 5hp model 136212, type 0126 01, code 95083107, funpower. I would like a repair manual for it. I cannot get the carburetor and throttle linked up properly. any help would be beneficial. Especially interested in a diagram.


----------



## ajtinman

Hi,

My mower is blowing smoke. Would like to know how to replace piston rings. I would appreciate it if anyone could send PDF repair manual for BS Model 12H802, type# 2675-B1. It's a craftsman 6 HP.

Thanks in advance,
Tinman


----------



## ajtinman

Hi,

My mower is blowing smoke. Would like to know how to replace piston rings. I would appreciate it if anyone could send PDF repair manual for BS Model 12H802, type# 2675-B1. It's a craftsman 6 HP.

Thanks in advance,
Tinman :thumbsup:


----------



## ajtinman

Hi,

Would you also have a repair manual for Model 12H802, Type 2675-B1. My mower is smoking like crazy and I'm not sure how to get access to the piston rings.

Thank you.
Tinman


----------



## tim_ir

*136212*

If you could email me a diagram showing the throttle linkage for a 5hp Fun Power go-cart engine 136212, that'd be great. Part numbers for the linkage would be helpful as well.


----------



## hankster

These are no longer available.


----------

